

Flow Chart of Procrastination - nickb
http://projectsidewalk.com/flowchart/

======
tristian
Ahh, but was the diagram created while procrastinating, or is it actual work?

------
anaphoric
Gosh I would like to break out of that loop! Or find a more satisfying loop...

------
injesus
Brilliant

